# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Dossier Mod : Insurgency vous met au garde à vous.

## ShinSH

Voici un dossier mod qui n'est pas livré à la bourre! D'un autre côté, c'était la corvée des chiottes qui m'attendait si je me ratais...
 Après plusieurs demandes, je traite donc Insurgency, un mod pour Half Life 2 axé réalisme portant sur la guerre en Irak. Choisissez votre camp entre américains et insurgés, et... campez. Une balle suffit pour vous tuer, donc les rushers seront vite abattus. Placez des tirs de barrage, courez sous la couverture d'un fumigène, ou avancez en vous couvrant mutuellement... Ce mod se joue en général de façon sérieuse, même si un trip entre potes n'est pas à exclure...
 Ne perdez pas de temps, un article détaillé vous attend. D'ailleurs vous... Bonjour mon commandant! Vous vous demandez pourquoi des sous vêtement trainent dans notre dortoir? Eh bien hier soir, Half à dit que je puais, et ça s'est terminé en bataille de slips... Les latrines? Pfff, j'aurais pas dû me suer à finir mon article à l'heure...

Voir la news (6 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## sciopath

> ...e. Il vous sera plus compliqué de vous relever pour vous replier (nécessite de retirer le déploiement de l'arme), mais ca vaut clairement le coup. C...


Ce qui est complètement con quand on y repense :
_
Oh tiens, on a découvert ma position de planqué et on me tire dessus. 
Je ferai mieux d'y aller, mais avant ... Il faut ab-so-lu-ment que je prenne le temps de replier le bipod._

À leur décharge, beaucoup de jeux dit "réalistes" imposent cette contrainte.


Sinon bon article, il retranscrit assez bien ce que j'ai pu ressentir lorsque j'avais le temps d'y jouer.

----------


## Athelas

Yep, yabon Insurgency, excellent article !
Il faudrait peut être ajouter que certains serveurs modifient les inventaires ou vagues de spawn des camps, quand leurs joueurs deviennent "trop bons" sur la campe ou le support.

(Oui parce que depuis le temps, y'en a des bons joueurs, dediou qu'ils font mal !)

----------


## kpit_n

> Insurgency pousse le réalisme très loin. Si vous mourrez, vous garderez une vue à la première personne pendant que vous tomberez, contrairement à d'autre mods passant directement à la troisième personne. Vous ne saurez pas qui vous a tué, ni d'où il a tiré.


Et réciproquement, celui qui a tiré ne sait pas s'il a touché. 
Dans les tirs à longue distance, on peut rester un moment à se demander si le corps qu'on devine au sol est bien mort, ou si c'est l'autre qui s'est jeté à plat ventre et qui n'attend que l'occasion de faire un carton.

----------


## hellsing

Ah insurgency!
La première fois qu'on joue on fait que crever comme une buze.
Et rapidement on prend le pas et la c'est que du bonheur!
Il y a quelques serveur fr rempli ou l'ambiance est franchement bonne.
Viendez les gens!

----------


## dunadan

Sympas comme mod même si avec DH sur Ro, Pr sur Bf2 et ACE sur Arma, j'ai pas trop le temps de jouer à celui ci..

En parlant de réalisme, on peut toujours recharger en rampant ?

----------


## ShinSH

> Sympas comme mod même si avec DH sur Ro, Pr sur Bf2 et ACE sur Arma, j'ai pas trop le temps de jouer à celui ci..
> 
> En parlant de réalisme, on peut toujours recharger en rampant ?


Oui, mais plus lentement que si on rampe sans recharger. Comme si tu te poussais qu'avec les jambes quoi.  ::):

----------


## dunadan

J'viens d'essayer avec ma réplique sur mon tapis c'est chaud quand même ..  ::):

----------


## Kadehar

Très bon dossier  :;):  . 

J'ai juste une petite remarque (en tant qu'ancien gros joueur de ce mod). 
La mg insurgé a un tire semi-auto vraiment pratique que la mg des marines n'a pas (je chipote je sais  ::rolleyes::  ) .

----------


## ShinSH

> Très bon dossier  . 
> 
> J'ai juste une petite remarque (en tant qu'ancien gros joueur de ce mod). 
> La mg insurgé a un tire semi-auto vraiment pratique que la mg des marines n'a pas (je chipote je sais  ) .


Merci. A vrai dire, j'en ai chié pour trouver tous les détails des armes, je redoutais justement un oubli au niveau de la cadence des armes, et bien voila.  ::P:  Bien vu.

---------- Post ajouté à 12h31 ----------




> J'viens d'essayer avec ma réplique sur mon tapis c'est chaud quand même ..


T'es pas assez musclé stout.

----------


## J2R2MY

Http://tof.canardpc.com/view/755be8b0-c003-4199-8dfd-efa48e812209

OUah, ça c'est la classe américaine : D

----------


## J2R2MY

Au niveau de l'armemement, j'ai une preference énorme pour les insurgés, parce que l'ak a un ironsight vraiment plus pratique, et un mode de tir automatique.

Par contre je ne sais pas si les maps sont toutes équilibrée, mais mon impression est que bien souvent, ce sont les équipes qui ne le sont pas.
Et la, tu souffre.

----------


## gros_bidule

Truc bête, avant d'essayer ce mod sacrément tentant : auriez-vous une liste de serveurs sympas, voir même peuplés de canards habitués ? :letrucquichangetout:

----------


## ShinSH

[FR] -BALOKU insurgency #2 91.121.181.78:27015
[FR] R.A.F #1 91.121.181.78:27015
[FR] R.A.F #2 94.23.21.13:27016
[FR] R.A.F #3 91.121.122.63:27016

----------


## Babz

Shinsh, t'aurais pas inversé les grenades ? Je crois que le Militant/sergent à plutôt 2 grenades explosives et que l'engie/sapper en a 2 fumigènes, non ?

----------


## ShinSH

Euuuuuuh... Peut être. J'ai toujours eu un doute, et le role de sappeur était rarement dispo sur les serveurs :/

----------


## Evox

Le sergent a au moins une grenade fumi, sa fait quelques semaines que j'y ait pas jouer, cela dit, mais je crois bien que c'est sa 

Vraiment excellent insurgency, t'en baves au début, mais dès que t'as saisit, quand tu fait pour la première fois 4/5 kill en une vie, c'est jouissif  ::): 

Et effectivement, les serveur RAF ont vraiment une très bonne ambiance, je joue presque exclusivement sur ceux la

----------


## gros_bidule

Merchi  ::):

----------


## Yshusnir

> Et effectivement, les serveur RAF ont vraiment une très bonne ambiance, je joue presque exclusivement sur ceux la


Yup, bonne ambiance et généralement un bon teamplay, c'est vraiment sympa.

Je rejoue à ce jeu depuis quelques jours, et c'est vraiment une tuerie. Prenant au possible, on se surprend plus d'une fois à se recroqueviller sur sa chaise alors qu'on se couche derrière des sacs de sable arrosés par une MG. D'ailleurs, c'est pour moi le meilleur atout du jeu : un tir de suppression est VRAIMENT utile, et vraiment oppressant pour la malheureuse cible. Ca rajouté à l'ambiance sonore et graphique (les maps sont vraiment superbes).

Pour les armes, je confirme que le Sergent a au moins une fumi. Et son arme est d'une précision juste diabolique avec l'aimpoint  :B): .

----------


## Eradan

> [FR] -BALOKU insurgency #2 91.121.181.78:27015
> [FR] R.A.F #1 91.121.181.78:27015
> [FR] R.A.F #2 94.23.21.13:27016
> [FR] R.A.F #3 94.23.21.13:27016


C'est moi ou tu as mis deux fois les deux mêmes adresses?  ::siffle::

----------


## Lovepotage

Pfou j'avais essayé ce mod y a quelque mois...résultat...mort a chaque carrefour...(jcrois que je suis pas fait pour l'hyper réalisme) mais avec des collègues ça peut être marrant .. J'vais réinstaller tout ça histoire de tester avé des canard...

----------


## zuluhed

Je m'y suis mis depuis samedi, comme si je sentais que se mode allait être testé....
Que du bon, sa demande beaucoup de patience, faites attention si vous venez de TF2, faut pas foncer!!

Et pour finir, les serveurs RAF sont vraiment cool.

----------


## madininawolf

Excellent mode de jeu qui bénéficie de mise a jours assez régulières.

----------


## Japan

J'ai bien envie de tester  ::):  Au pire si j'accroche pas je pourrais toujours le désinstaller mais reste que ce mod à l'air vraiment très bon.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Excellent mode de jeu qui bénéficie de mise a jours assez régulières.


Ah ?
Ils ont changé des trucs récemment? (Genre, les maps ? :prie: )

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Haaaaan , le gros naze , "campez"
C'est tout le contraire , il faut bouger.
C'est juste qu'il faut faire tres attention , regarder dans les coins , anticiper.
Mes meilleurs scores , je les ai eu en me faufilant au bon endroit , au bon moment.

En tout cas , c'est un super mod , ardu mais sympa comme tout.
Et le truc ultime , c'est qu'entre les effets visuels et les balles qui font super mal , le tir de couverture est vachement efficace.

----------


## ShinSH

Tiens sinon, si ca vous tente... 

[CPC] Les idiots en treillis modifies
88.191.95.159:27015

J'ai passé mon serveur sur Insurgency.  ::):

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

:tired: 

Pendant mes révisions/examens.
Monsieur vous n'êtes vraiment pas sport.

----------


## Pelomar

Insurgency  ::lol:: 
Jeu a jouer uniquement avec des connaissances par contre, c'est vite chiant en solo.

----------


## zuluhed

> Tiens sinon, si ca vous tente... 
> 
> [CPC] Les idiots en treillis modifies
> 88.191.95.159:27015
> 
> J'ai passé mon serveur sur Insurgency.


Y'a personne pr le moment.... Sa vous t-ente se soir?  :;):

----------


## ShinSH

Je suis pas là ce soir  ::P:

----------


## Klaev

Oh non xD les branques [CPC] vont vnir polluer RAf 1 ...... XD

Non c'est sympa en solo sur les serveurs fr sachez le ! Perso ca fais 3 mois maintenant que j'y joue (je viens de CSS et l4d) ben c'est vraiment super joli et sympa a jouer ... Et oui avec de l'entrainement on peut scorer.

Aussi, Sinjar c'est tres bien équilibré crois moi ^^ (pour avoir joué une bonne 50aine de fois dans les deux camps) ... Apres va voir d'autres maps genre Karkar et la ouai on peut dire que la difficulté des attaquants est réelle (surtout que on est depleted, me rappelle plsu si t'en a parlé dans ton dossier ca etre depleted avec le commandant qui se planque pour call les reinforcements :D)


PS : joli dossier sinon ! J'ai lu avec plaisir que tu a bien transmis l'idée du jeu !

----------


## malmoutt3

Je viens d y jouer quelques heures cet aprem sur vos conseils et je dois dire que c est vraiment pas mal , c est du genre day of defeat en fait (que je prefere) .

Faut rusher en se couvrant mutuellement et en se mettant a l abris , sympa on s'y croirait , mais bon un arma fait bien plus realiste et donne beaucoup plus de sensation (aigri !  ::|: ) .

En tout cas pour un jeu gratuit ça vaut vraiment le coup .
Par contre pour moi qui adore jouer les snipers ya un truc que j ai pas compris chez les snips terros , j ai eu beau me mettre a plat ventre et bien tirer dans la tete ou le torse j ai du tuer 1 personne sur les 15 qui montraient leur tete lors d une partie ??

Po compris , pour moi un bon snip c est un fusil de chasse et 1 ou 2 balles on en parle plus alors que j ai vraiment galeré  ::huh::

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Apres va voir d'autres maps genre Karkar et la ouai on peut dire que la difficulté des attaquants est réelle


C'est un euphemisme pour "Karkar est une map débile".
Sérieux, un tel chokepoint, je pense qu'on peut prendre cette map et l'utiliser dans un cours de game design "fps mapping 101" comme exemple de truc à pas faire.


Sinjar, ça pourrait être pas super, mais entre la draw distance insuffisante, et le fait que pour une raison obscure, il faille capturer les points dans l'ordre...

Les autres sont pas mal non plus, mais celles qui sont en couloirs ont quand meêm des défaut relous, gerne les points de respawns qui sont dans les points qui viennent d'être capturés...

Nan, y'a que Hillah que je trouve vraiment super bien...

----------


## Klaev

> C'est un euphemisme pour "Karkar est une map débile".
> Sérieux, un tel chokepoint, je pense qu'on peut prendre cette map et l'utiliser dans un cours de game design "fps mapping 101" comme exemple de truc à pas faire.
> 
> 
> Sinjar, ça pourrait être pas super, mais entre la draw distance insuffisante, et le fait que pour une raison obscure, il faille capturer les points dans l'ordre...
> 
> Les autres sont pas mal non plus, mais celles qui sont en couloirs ont quand meêm des défaut relous, gerne les points de respawns qui sont dans les points qui viennent d'être capturés...
> 
> Nan, y'a que Hillah que je trouve vraiment super bien...


Ah l'éternel débat :D

Bon allez karkar déja c'est ma map préférée en US, pourquoi ?
- parce que c'est la plsu exigeante , voila quoi pour prendre alpha faut des bons support et snipe et surtout une équipes coordonnée qui rentre pas les 3 entrées en meme temps ! ^^
- sinon c'est sur cette map que je score le plus en snipe.

Ensuite sinjar ... Bwa c'est comme karkar c'est de la grande map c'est juste que ca permet 4 points de capture sensiblement différent ou on peut se concentrer et eviter de courir partout (vu la taille de la map) 

Pour mallmut, ouai ca arrive  ::):  ta pensé a la respiration ? Et la balle descend ! Pense a tirer plus haut ! ^^

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> (vu la taille de la map)


I.e. Pas très grande ?

----------


## ShinSH

> I.e. Pas très grande ?


I.e. Trop grande pour défendre plusieurs points à la fois.

Perso, le plus grand reproche que j'ai à faire à Insurgency, c'est qu'après un round, on n'échange pas les équipes comme dans TF2. Résultat, si tu commences en défense, tu termines en défense...

----------


## Klaev

+1 shinSH

Enfin bon ce soir mais mdr avec mes potos [DIEU] on voyait des CPC sur le allchat : faut faire quoi dans cjeu ? XD 

Bon ils nous ont fait augmenter notre ratio ^^  ::rolleyes::

----------


## toto104

Insurgency, c'est dur mais c'est bon  ::):  (cmb)

Si vous parlez anglais ya aussi des serveurs ricains où ça joue bien (les fois où j'y étais en tt cas) à condition de comprendre l'anglais. Le ping est élevé mais ça change pas gd chose.

----------


## Sheldor

Première partie pour moi, ce soir.


De bonnes impressions sur le potentiel de jeu en groupe du jeu, une difficulté pas tant ressentie que ça dans la mesure où on a une petite expérience des jeux sans viseur. Des sensations pertinentes des armes, des cartes crédibles et des joueurs globalement à même de ne pas compromettre toute leur escouade en deux pirouettes et une réception.

J'ai passé la soirée sur le R.A.F 2.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> I.e. Trop grande pour défendre plusieurs points à la fois.



 ::O:

----------


## Eklis

Détail : Insurgency ne se veut pas uniquement un mod sur la guerre en Irak. Karkar (qu'on l'aime ou pas, ahem) se déroule en Afghanistan et la prochaine grosse update rajoutera si ma mémoire est bonne un théâtre d'opérations fictif en ex-Yougoslavie.

Voilà, sinon super article pour un super mod.  :;):

----------


## Palermo

Insurgency, cela va faire 2 ans que j'y joue et depuis je n'ai pas décroché.

Cela reste tout de même une version beta mais le potentiel est là.

Deux petits liens pour bien commencer :
Insurgency - L'origine
Insurgency - Les modes de Jeu

Pour ceux qui sont venus sur nos serveurs, les serveurs des RAF, il y a HLstatsX d'installer à cette adresse http://www.raf-team.net/serveur/

Sinon pour ceux qui veulent découvrir de nouvelles maps (Sinjar Night et Diyala avec le couteau), nous organisons des soirées spéciales Customs (voir sur notre forum).

Au plaisir de vous croiser  ::):

----------


## Sheldor

Tiens, tu tombes bien toi (Palermo ,que j'aie d'ailleurs aperçu en début de soirée sur le serveur).


Je viens de me faire bannir à l'instant pour mon second "teamkill" en deux heures, involontaire bien entendu (je découvre le jeu depuis hier), j'ai essayé de me faire excuser par le message consacré "désolé". Rien. Banni quelques secondes plus tard après plusieurs heures de jeu sur le serveur (Serveur R.A.F 1 tactical game).

On m'avait conseillé vos serveurs pour l'ambiance et l'entente. Je les pensais un peu moins garnis d'intolérants et de décérébrés comme on en trouve sur "counter strike", sanguins et frustrés.

Eh bien, il semble que non.


Il est évident que cela m'a étonné, autant que cela devrait t'étonner en fait à la lecture de ces lignes.

----------


## Karibou

Je m'y suis mis depuis quelques jours et j'ai une question:
Comment devenir sniper ou sapper?
J'ai aucun choix pour pouvoir prendre cette classe. Je limité au triptique commandant / riffleman / support.
Faut gagner des points?
(et j'ai essayé sur un serveur desert, ca vient pas du fait que ca soit limité en nombre de classe)

----------


## Sheldor

Lorsque tu tapes  "." ou bien ",", tu as le choix entre rejoindre la première ou la seconde escouade de ta faction. Les classes de "snipers" et "sappers" se trouvent dans la seconde cellule de ta faction, la seconde escouade en somme.

----------


## Karibou

Oook, je croyais qu'il n'y avait pas de differences.
Merci beaucoup!  :;):

----------


## Palermo

> Je viens de me faire bannir à l'instant pour mon second "teamkill" en deux heures, involontaire bien entendu


Autant pour nous, avec l'influence sur nos serveurs et dans le feu de l'action, le ban peut être fait sans discernement (en tout cas, le ban ne viens pas de moi). Tu es débanni. Il suffit de demander et la plupart du temps nous réglons le problème.




> On m'avait conseillé vos serveurs pour l'ambiance et l'entente. Je les pensais un peu moins garnis d'intolérants et de décérébrés comme on en trouve sur "counter strike", sanguins et frustrés. Eh bien, il semble que non.


Ce n'est pas le cas, loin de là. Reviens, tu verras par toi même !!!

Sinon, tu as bien répondu pour le changement de classe !!! N'oubliez pas que pour certaines classes il y a deux armes de disponibles (appuyer sur les flèches près de l'arme) :
- Sergeant US : M4Aimpoint et M4 Medium
- Leader INS : AK74SU et FNFAL
- Rifleman INS : AK47 et SKS
- Sniper INS : SVD et L42A1

 :;):

----------


## FizbaN

Testé Hier soir, bonne surprise, le jeu est asser prenant une fois rentrer de le délire des déplacements en couvert, un petit peu mal animé sur certains mouvements je trouve par contre. Les armes sont sympa (classique) surtout coté ricain.

J'ai pas joué vraiment en team play, notre leader de squad ne donnais aucun ordres, mais avec une bonne team cela doit être bien cool de jouer ce mod.

----------


## magicganja

Yep il est pas mal ce mod mais c'est un peu trop mou à mon goût (en tout cas sur les serveurs FFA ou tu ne peux qu'espérer fraguer, et non jouer en équipe...) 
Par contre, une chtite partie avec la communauté CPC ça doit être fun!

----------


## Palermo

> Yep il est pas mal ce mod mais c'est un peu trop mou à mon goût (en tout cas sur les serveurs FFA ou tu ne peux qu'espérer fraguer, et non jouer en équipe...)


Cela dépend essentiellement de la communication et du team play. Sans communication, c'est effectivement uniquement du frag sans saveur. Mais je peux t'assurer qu'une map comme Sinjar ou Buhriz en 16 vs 16 et si le team play est au rendez-vous, c'est du plaisir...

En match, c'est autre chose car c'est du 5vs5 (minimum en dessous, ce n'est pas top). Là c'est du stress et uniquement du déplacement tactique. On a tendance à croire qu'en défense du côté INS (surtout en mode Push) que c'est plus simple. Un bon débordement des Américains et tu te retrouves facilement en Delta avec une défaite à la clé. Il ne faut pas oublier que le temps de respawn des INS est plus important (25 à 30 secondes) que les Américains (15 secondes). En tenant compte de ce paramètre, tu ne fonces pas tête baissée au front  ::O: 

Si certains de CPC veulent tester la condition en match, on peut organiser un match fun pour vous montrer le bon stress que cela procure  :B):

----------


## Sheldor

> Autant pour nous, avec l'influence sur nos serveurs et dans le feu de l'action, le ban peut être fait sans discernement (en tout cas, le ban ne viens pas de moi). Tu es débanni. Il suffit de demander et la plupart du temps nous réglons le problème.


En effet, on peut tout à fait comprendre qu'en cas d'affluence massive, de fatigue, et d'un soupçon d'irrégularité de score, le bannissement devienne une option d'évacuation frustratoire.

En tout les cas tu as été réactif. Je passerai en soirée histoire d'examiner ma résistance à l'excommunication de façon plus approfondie, sur vos serveurs (qui par ailleurs accueillent des joueurs expérimentés, de ce que j'aie pu percevoir, le climat stratégique n'est également pas en reste, quelques individus se chargeant toujours de préciser quelques impératifs tactiques).


À charge de revanche, et salut aux tiens.

----------


## Palermo

Disons que ce n'est pas forcément facile par moment mais nous faisons de notre mieux.

Sinon une petite précision sur nos serveurs. Le serveur #1 Tactical (94.23.21.13:27015) est orienté tactique (d'où son nom) sans notification de kill (est-il mort ?) et en sv_pure 2 (pas de modifications de textures et de modèles). Par contre sur le serveur #2 Arcade (94.23.21.13:27016 ), la notification des kills est présente.

Pour terminer, une petite liste de custom maps plus que sympathiques : voir ici

 ::happy2::

----------


## ShinSH

Merci Palermo pour le support sur ce sujet  ::):

----------


## Palermo

Comme je l'ai déjà dit, je suis un mordu de ce mod et cela va faire 2 ans (et j'espère que cela va durer).

Je tiens à préciser que c'est encore une version beta et il y a encore quelques bugs notamment au niveau des hitbox (je sais c'est frustrant). Les développeurs annoncent une beta 3 sur le moteur orange dans les prochains mois (aucune date annoncée  ::|: ).

Le forum des développeurs est riche en information (en anglais et cela se trouve ici : http://www.insmod.net) mais il y a une section francophone  ::P: . 

Il y a également des ligues ESL essentiellement avec des équipes européennes. Une ligue vient juste de commencer cette semaine avec 24 équipes : voir ici

Allez pour la route un fond d'écran réalisé par CrazyMatt qui est character artist dans la team dev : voir ici

Lt Palermo au rapport  :haha:

----------


## Eradan

Et sinon, pourquoi sur un jeu prévu pour 16*2 joueurs vous faites encore des matchs à 5*2 ou 6*2? Quake 3 vous manque tant que ca?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Palermo

Tu trouves que cela court les rues des équipes de 16 membres actifs au combat ?

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Tu trouves que cela court les rues des équipes de 16 membres actifs au combat ?


Euh... Oui ?
On appelle ça des armées ? 
 ::ninja:: 

*edit* ah on parle de teams/clans/whatever?

----------


## magicganja

> Si certains de CPC veulent tester la condition en match, on peut organiser un match fun pour vous montrer le bon stress que cela procure


SIR! YES SIR! I'm potato hot !

----------


## Eradan

> Tu trouves que cela court les rues des équipes de 16 membres actifs au combat ?


Ben non, vu que tout le monde respecte le standard quake  ::):  On fait des raids 24 deux soirs/semaine en MMO (certains 5 soirs/semaine), donc au moins 10-12 ca doit être faisable sincèrement.

----------


## Palermo

> Ben non, vu que tout le monde respecte le standard quake


Standard  Quake  ::huh::  Tu compares de l'arcade hardcore avec un mod de combat urbain orienté réalisme  ::blink::  NO COMMENT

----------


## Eradan

Je te parle taille des équipes, pas gameplay  ::P:

----------


## zuluhed

Insurgency, c'est du tout bon, foncez!

----------


## Voodoonice

Petit up pour signaler la release Beta 2.5 




> Insurgency: Modern Infantry Combat 
> Beta 2.5
> 28/10/2009
> 
> New features:
> 
> - Added fully-configurable Spawn Protection System.
> - New morale & scoring system.
> - Players now will earn morale points when suppressing enemies (wounding & eliminating targets).
> ...


 :;):

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

- Added fully-configurable Spawn Protection System.

AH ben, c'est pas comme si c'était trop tôt, hein...

----------


## Voodoonice

Ouais d'ailleurs j'étais sûr que cette feature était déjà présente  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ShinSH

> Petit up pour signaler la release Beta 2.5


Je comptais newser dessus ce soir... Bon tant pis, je newserai quand meme :3

----------


## Eklis

Cool, bonne occasion de s'y remettre.

Merci d'avoir prévenu !  ::):

----------


## zuluhed

Bonjour à tous, je me permet de ressusciter se topic pour annoncer au canard ceci (étant moi même un canardeur) :

----------

